# OMG - my psychic was brilliant! I have hope again...



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I saw the most amazing clairvoyant yesterday - she had me sussed in 5 minutes flat!

One of her first comments was about children, that i am a mummy through and through, and she couldn't understand why i didn't have any more children.  She said she saw lots of spirit babies around me, including one little boy.  that obviously started me off immediately!

When i explained that i had to have ivf to have M she understood why i had all the other spirit babies there (obviously all my embryos that didn't make it ) - and the little boy was probably the one that i m/c.

I had some blood results this week that weren't great, and assumed that it was all over for having another baby - but she was adamant that she could see me pregnant and that i would have a little boy.  the conception card turned up 5 times!

She told me that my hormones needed balancing and there was something wrong with my ovaries ( i hadn't told her anything at this stage), and interestingly didn't mention anything about dh - even though initially it was his vasectomy that meant we had to go down the icsi route.

She basically said it's too early to start trying (we were thinking about trying april/may time) and to rest and 'heal' for another 6 months.

It was lovely to be offered some hope, when i had been so sad!

Do you think i'm mad, and that it is just false hope?

She did talk about lots of other things too, all amazingly accurate.  If you live within travelling distance of Winchester, I would recommend her!!


----------



## mermy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi there! Isn`t it great to get some hope Can I have his contacts if possible? Thank you very much!

Personal email addy removed from post. Please use IM for personal contacts.


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Did she mention anything about your current predicament over work? *


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

yes - loads. she was obviously really confused about the work thing. i didn't give her anything - i wanted to see what she was goign to say first! (i did say that i would give her more info later, which i did!  )

Basically, she initially started to say that i was bored, stressed and tied, but that to leave would be a lot of money to risk, but as i started to explain a little and she did another few tarot cards, it was amazing how the cards fell.

It was quite clear, even if you know nothing about cards, but just from looking at them, the route of the job i want to do was picking up happy, bright, sunshiney cards (and finished with The Sun!), and my current job showed grey, colourless cards representing restraint and unhappiness.  by the end of the reading, she was erring towards me leaving even though it would be a big risk! (she is very keen not to dictate and leave an element of choice for the individual).

however she did say don't do anything hasty, and the next 6 months would be very telling.  She also said that i would definitely carry on and develop my fitness instructing.

She has calmed me down a little - and while i know my sis wants me to leave NOW, it has made me sit back and rest a little. however,she did seem to think that not being in this job might help my chances of conception.....


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*oooh, how interesting hun, im glad it was helpful. She sounds fab!

*


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi

I have tarot cards of my own and have done some on myself and its amazing how good they were..obviously i only knew that the description of each card meant not any hidden messages but it was very true...xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

She really was fab - she did numerology too, and there was obviously a medium-type thing going on too!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sal i'm so pleased your clairvoyant has restored your hope honey


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Sally I posted on here but its dissapeared Anyway I said that I strangly believe in these kind of things and am looking for a medium for a reading soon. drek achora once picked me and Mum out of a crowd and gave us a reading. he was BRILLIANT!!! and would love another one.

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Sally i was just browsing through the threads and found this about ur reading and that she said that you will have a baby boy   I notice from your ticker that this lady is spot on   fabulous news


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ebonie - i had completely forgotten about the thread - yes, she was right!!  she was also right about the work stuff too, it's all seeming to be sorting itself out as she said! How strange!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I think she must be one of the brilliant pychics out there, was this a face to face to meeting !!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes it was - and she was brilliant. she told me so much stuff that she couldn't possibly have known.  I will definitely see her again one day!


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hey Sally could you please pm the details of this lady i think i need to see her thanks


----------



## balderdasher (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't know about psychics. Sometimes I think they just take our money and get our hopes up. I've gotten too excited far too many times after visiting a psychic. Then nothing comes of it. Do they just ride on our dreams and desperations? Or do they try and give us hope that things will turn out well? I don't know anymore...


----------

